# article: California DMV to review Tesla’s ‘Full Self-Driving’ and other technology to determine software’s future use



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/01/11/tesla-dmv-fsd/


----------

